# MTBR Forums Commuters Official non Official Team, Join us!



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I know I haven't been the perfect example of a committed commuter this year but I'm fully aware of what I'm doing and the commitment involved by doing this:

As posted on the "2010 commuting days and mileage thread" I created a Team in the site:
http://greenlightride.com/
called:
*MTBR Forums Commuters*

Such a thing comes from the idea of tracking our miles in a more organized way for 2011..using this site, adding miles, trips, types of rides (work, recreation or errands) are going to be done automatically.

Entering your trip info is not difficult, rides can be saved as a round trip or as an one way trip...and you can save trips so you are able to do it even faster...See "My Rides"









*If you like tracking your miles doing this won't represent a lot of work *

*How to join?*

*1.* Join greenride.com at http://greenlightride.com/ (if you haven't)
*2. *Join the Team at http://greenlightride.com/team/view_team/914/









*3.* Done!

You won't need to do more than join greenlight, join the team and track your miles and trips on your personal page!

High miler Normbilt already joined the team :thumbsup: 
*
Join and let's count our miles properly!*

There will be a "2011 commuting days and mileage thread" on our forum of course!
but now we are going to be able to track more data from the commuters!
Bringing info from any rider will be easy!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I just signed up!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

The new and only rule: No trainer miles on our Team! 
Let's keep our miles ground covered only.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey! I'm not denying any application to the Team! but if you are changing your nickname at Greenlight, let me know there who you are here at mtbr on your application message!

little tricky BrianMc is Br*ai*nMc at greenlight!


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

cool idea. I signed up. I've been car-free since September 21, 2010. Been commuting a LOT! This year planning on upping the ante from 1-3 days a week to 3-5 days a week.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Top 7 (11/01/2011 8:24 am MTY Time)







Top 7 miles: 742
Team miles: 980

yep, I posted it before another high-miler put me out of the table! :lol:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Top 7 (27/01/2011 2:10 pm MTY Time)







2011 Top 7 miles: 2233
2011 Team miles: 3039


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*3,833 miles!*

almost 4K in less than two months!


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

How we doing this week? Bump!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*4,806 miles!*

one week later and we are close to 5K! :thumbsup: good job guys and girl!
Top 7:







Top 7 miles: 3589
Team miles: 4806

we are killing it on the "Every Mile Counts" Challenge btw...
2166 miles ahead the second team  (and no trainer miles  )


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Are people putting recreational miles in there too for MTB rides? Or is this strictly commute/errand miles only?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey TwoHeads...you are in!
yep mtb rides are allowed in the "recreation" category 

and with TwoHeads in the team we are just one commute home to the 5Ks!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Cool. Just added my January commutes, errand, and rec rides.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

:lol: now we are way over 5ks!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Back when I had a job, I had managed to rack up 7,200 miles riding my bike to/from work from 2008 to 2009. Now that I am unemployed, I do not commute. Most unfortunate.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Back when I had a job, I had managed to rack up 7,200 miles riding my bike to/from work from 2008 to 2009. Now that I am unemployed, I do not commute. Most unfortunate.


You can track other mileage until you find a job.

I just applied.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool site, I just signed up. I don't get many commuting miles in, but maybe this will help me do more!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> :lol: now we are way over 5ks!


I need a little self motivation:

I'm going to move into the top seven of scoring; which means I need to double my cycling miles  !


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice, made the top 7, now to stay there!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

JordyB said:


> Nice, made the top 7, now to stay there!


You're the one I have to pass to make the top seven  !


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Ummkay, I am joined up now. Ready to upload some miles. Would be nice to just be able to upload my Garmin GPS .tcx files rather than log each one manually… :nono:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Just manually entered 2,500+ miles from march 2010 until today. :madman: That took a while!!!


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Ya, I skipped that part, I have over 1k to enter in, said F it!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

good job Leo!
:crazy:


----------



## blazein5 (Aug 12, 2009)

just applied better late than never


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

...and we are now close to 7,500 miles!

Top 7:








Top 7 miles: 4607
Team miles: 7298


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

I am signed up and finally got my sh*t together and got back on the bike. 20 miles yesterday and prolly another 20 on Friday.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Woops! Forgot about this. I have another week of rides to upload. Too bad they don’t count the altitude as Strava does, I’ve done 32,000+ feet since March 1.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> ... Too bad they don't count the altitude as Strava does, I've done 32,000+ feet since March 1.


Do tell


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Do tell


Right here:

http://www.strava.com/komchallenge/club/mtbr-com-473/results/march

OK, just added a bunch of rides from late February up to today. Once again, too bad all that altitude doesn't matter for the Greenlightrides dealie.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Holy climbing Leo - and on a singlespeed  My ride home is usually short (3.5 mi) but goes up 1000' so I have the same feeling about the mileage not really capturing the effort.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Almost 9k!

Top 7:








Top 7 miles: 5514
Team miles: 8834


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Not all my doing (by a long shot) but compared my log versus the record and had missed a ride plus I recorded the 1-way distance. Fixed now. Difference was only about the same as a single ride by the leaders! Well, every little bit counts, right?

If any of you are over 6' (or 200 lbs (say 1.83 m or 89 kg) you qualify as Clydes and the 2011 challenge is 50,000 miles, and we are a bit off the pace to meet that, so if you are, please add your miles (all miles count even stationary trainer miles). Thanks.

Link: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=676639&page=3


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't view myself as a clyde, but I fit the description and I'll be able to chip in a couple thousand by the year end.

I want to get in the top seven here, but people keep cranking out the mileage. What a bunch of *******s.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

:lol:

I may be wrong but I think the last 3 spots are going to be changing later for sure (not to mention if someone like Leo shows up and take one place easily )...

I'm struggling with my streak already and that is what is putting my miles so high, and I'm just 6th...I've never been a high miler...my longest rides before the 40mi race this year were about 20 mi long and those were like 2 or 3 per year...all that before this year of races...going for the 4th in two weeks btw.

I think I'm going to try some different routes for a change, may be some longer ones to force me to add some speed...the rush I had today was great.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Holy climbing Leo - and on a singlespeed  My ride home is usually short (3.5 mi) but goes up 1000' so I have the same feeling about the mileage not really capturing the effort.


Actually the bike started life (when I purchased it) as a singlespeed, but I have been running a Shimano Alfine 8-speed internally-geared hub since about May of 2010... but I don't necessarily have the ideal bottom gear ratio for a lot of those climbs. Also take into consideration the 65mm wide wheels, the 3" wide tires, and the internally-geared hub weigh quite a lot (the entire rear wheel/tube/tire/hub/spokes/etc. is just a tad shy of 9 pounds). I am riding two bikes worth of weight. :eekster:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> :lol:
> 
> I may be wrong but I think the last 3 spots are going to be changing later for sure (not to mention if someone like Leo shows up and take one place easily )...
> 
> ...


I have to admit I'm definitely motivated to get into the top seven scoring riders slot  !

It's a win-win for me!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess I need to volunteer for work in the next town, if I'm to see the top seven list!  

Thanks umarth for posting on the Clydes site. A borderline Clyde myself and almost fell through the weight limit last September, but once again, my winter waist-land has had its weigh! :madman:


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 6'-1" but only 180lbs. Does that qualify as a Clyde (I don't feel like a Clyde)? I'd post my miles over there if it does.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The Clydesdale forum sets the standard at weight over 200 lbs OR height over 6'. So you make it with an inch to spare. I have lost some height to spine compression so make it on weight alone, now. So if I can get down to your weight (mine at age 21) I'll no longer qualify.


----------



## Bikinaz (Jan 28, 2010)

OK. I signed up just for grins. I enter a couple rides to get the hang of it, but I'm not going to go back and try to add up what I've done.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

umarth said:


> I don't view myself as a clyde, but I fit the description and I'll be able to chip in a couple thousand by the year end.
> 
> I want to get in the top seven here, but people keep cranking out the mileage. What a bunch of *******s.


Sorry my Commute is 27 miles 28-30 if I stop at the bank or Store on the way home.
I'm not even close to a Clydesdale (143) but I'm old enough for AARP (I'll be 55 in July) 
About 95% of my Riding back and forth to work is on a Fixed gear Bike
95% of my Mountain biking is on a Single Speed.100% Rigid.

Just Ride
Norm


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

*umarth* my apologies too.  My commute is 36 miles and I try to do it just about every day of the week when I can. The miles add up fast. Between commuting and mountain biking last year I came in right at 7000 miles. Hoping to do the same this year.

(Oh yeah, old guy too, turned 50 last year).


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

we are making a bit over 1000 miles per week! half of it pretty much done by the top 3!! :crazy: and EB has not updated his stats lately!

just over 10K!







Top 7 miles: 6097
Team miles: 10085


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

You guys are going to get the wrath of umarth soon. I promise!

Right now though... not so much. The headwinds have been atrocious, so no long rides for me. 

But when it fades, you guys are screwed.


----------



## Bikinaz (Jan 28, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> we are making a bit over 1000 miles per week! half of it pretty much done by the top 3!! :crazy: and EB has not updated his stats lately!
> 
> just over 10K!
> View attachment 602960
> ...


Someone on the reserves should start a second team to give you guys a run for your money.  The second place team isn't that close in points, and it's the spirt of the competition.  Not trying to start anything or trolling.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Dang! That likely means I have to find a d$#m job! Or a lot more volunteer work.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Added latest 2 commutes and noticed my total does not match my spreadsheet or what I have in the commuting days thread. A calculator addition of what is in my table matches my Excel sheet. Off by 8.5 miles and that is not matching any ride. Anyone else see a totaling error? Reports 116 not 124.5 (should round to 125).


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

well, I've found gl always round up a bit..but nothing like a 8 mi difference to my bike computer.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

GL matches my excel SS so far, 500+ miles in for both Com and Rec miles.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Mine are manually entered. I had mistakenly submitted one way distances for 2-way rides and had to edit them all. I will have to check for hidden text characters making numbers appear to be text to formulas because it is still wrong this morning. 

Are you guys posting your rec miles there too? That would be convenient one stop shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

yeap recreation rides under the recreation category  
although I'm not having to much of those


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*this one goes for umarth!*

Top 7:








Top 7 miles: 6892
Team miles: 12214

a bit worried about EB, he hasn't been around for a bit over a month now.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

I just signed up for the team and logged miles for 2011 so far. I look forward to riding with all y'all. 

Cheers,
BFE


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh shoot, I forgot to add my rides for the past week or so. Going to do that right now.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

edit. wrong place to post this question.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

umarth is now 6th!  :thumbsup:
but now I'm in 7th 
babu please don't ride too much


----------



## huka (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Martin, just joined the greenlight today. Hopefully it will boost my spirit to use bike more often.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey huka...I just invited you to the team...check your inbox.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

:drumroll: Yay! Rolled over the 500 mi mark for 2011 today.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

congrats xplorer!

Top 7(+1):








Top 7 miles: 7631
Team miles: 13975

Almost 14K!

+1 just to show I'm going down soon


----------



## uzisuicide (May 22, 2009)

I signed up.
Riding bike year long and 'commuting' to my bike club
which is 100 miles far from my home roundtrip once a week.

Nick on Greenlight: Kornel

PS.: Before this I used BikeCity app on FaceBook.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

martinsillo said:


> *this one goes for umarth!*
> 
> Top 7 miles: 6892
> Team miles: 12214
> ...


Thanks! I just saw I made top ten today. I bike commuted up to Portland from Eugene (125 miles) to see my parents for the weekend a week ago, so my number is a little inflated.

Hope you can stay in the top 7, martinsillo.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Top 7: 








Top 7 miles: 8264
Team miles: 15514

our Team is just 4724 ahead


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

Applied. Great idea BTW!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Top 7:








Top 7 miles: 8872
Team miles: 17186


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

woodway and Normbilt look to be twins separated at birth.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Oooh, forgot to add some rides in there. Going to do that right now.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Any reason for not doing a top ten? 

I'm having a pretty weak week. I'm in a different town than my bikes.... Gonna kill my miles for this month...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish the majority of my miles were not just recreation, but I am still unemployed.


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

Applied to join the team. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I wish the majority of my miles were not just recreation, but I am still unemployed.


Enjoy the recreation miles, as the commuter miles don't have near the same vibe. :thumbsup:


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Just joined (applied) the team! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

BIGfatED said:


> Enjoy the recreation miles, as the commuter miles don't have near the same vibe. :thumbsup:


In many ways, I do miss the commuter miles. My employer was somewhat supportive of the five or so of us who rode our bikes to work (out of 3,000 or so employees at the location). There were four different buildings with showers. Every time I'd ride I'd attempt to go faster, so it was sort of like sadistic training on a really heavy bike.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Top 7:








Top 7 miles: 9786
Team miles: 19144

@umarth
why top 7? just because it is easy for me to do the cut and paste/do the math thing from the competition page here:
http://greenlightride.com/competition/view_challenge/138/
click on our team and see


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Shoot! I keep forgetting to submit my Greenlight Ride stuff. :blush:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Top 7:








Top 7 miles: 11123
Team miles: 22072

hey EB!, please update when possible


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I’ve been slacking lately. Being married and having kids cuts into my riding.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, How did I make it into the top 7? Is no one updating their mileage? I try to update after each ride. Helps so I don't forget. Summer miles are adding up way faster for me.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Just joined and added in my 2011 commuter miles. Only one rec ride so far, dang late winter, and didn't track distance so didn't add it.


----------



## norwegian_moose (Aug 4, 2006)

finally bought a bike here in Norway, so now I won't have to walk to work at the bike store. 
can't wait to bring my mtb over from Tx so I can log some extra miles too, my commute is pretty short.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Top 7:








Top 7 miles: 13143
Team miles: 26268

Some more numbers:

We are now 36 members on the team (only 34 with miles logged in)
Today's Top 7 numbers represent 50% of our total miles!
Almost 15K lbs CO2 not burned so far!

We have done this year:
2011 trips: 3,497
2011 'Work' mi: 17,171
2011 'Errands' mi: 1,561
2011 'Recreation' mi: 8,128

Our commuting represent 64% of our total miles followed by 30% of recreation miles.

(sorry for not posting lately, but have been really busy and not riding or commuting in almost two weeks  )


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Top 7:








Top 7 miles: 14389
Team miles: 28469


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been off the bike 3 weeks now :sad: .


I've been dealing with palsy in both arms caused by an old MTB neck injury.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

martinsillo said:


> Top 7:
> View attachment 621190
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm owning the trips. No one else does grocery runs and errands on their bikes?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Super late update:

Top 7:








Top 7 miles: 16372
Team miles: 31566

sorry umarth 
samh is the trip killer! he even started a GL competition just for trips...I think he is a bike messenger or something! :lol:


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn it, missed making the forum update by 6 hours. I'm in the top 7 again, I keep moving in and out of 7th place. BAH!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops!!! :blush::crazy: I keep on forgetting to mirror my Strava GPS data for my rides with the Greenlight Rides. Lemme get right to that!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey guys! I've been on and off the bike these days....today I'm off  so I'm posting our numbers before taking the car ride to the office (where I'm still bliocked from here  )

I'm planing to have some good riding on the remaining weekends this year! I just realize there is no excuse for such a laziness on my part....so 7th place! here I go!

and without further bla bla here our numbers:

Top 7:







Top 7 miles: 21199
Team miles: 38590

Some more numbers:

We are now 36 members on the team (only 35 with miles logged in and *EBrider not loging his miles since he was on 871* so we are 1238 mi behind  )
Today's Top 7 numbers represent 55% of our total miles!
More than 32K lbs CO2 not burned so far!

We have done this year:
2011 trips: 4,942
2011 'Work' mi: 24,335
2011 'Errands' mi: 2,377
2011 'Recreation' mi: 12,593


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

I am biking in today so will add another 9 miles to the total. This will also put me over 300 ground miles covered this year.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Bump!!!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

OMG JordyB!
Thanks for bringing this up!

first an apology to everyone for my lack of posts for the last 4 months!

I got blocked at the office to enter the mtbr forums since about the same time and then, well, I kinda quit commuting too...was the first thing related to the second...who knows...

hell..I'm searching for low cc motorcycles right now on the web 

not only my commuting got low, my riding in general was too 

I just updated my GL count to get an embarrasing 1447 mi for 2011  
from 3 months in arrow of commuting to 3 months of no commuting at all!

I guess some of you didn't update your GL too and I'm kinda responsible for that... again, sorry.

here are the numbers as they are today:

Top 7:








Top 7 miles: 28327
Team miles: 50667

it would be nice to have our numbers totalized on the GL group... I'll check the group numbers tomorrow around noon and post here if someone updated his numbers.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*2011*

Some people did add some numbers today 

Top 7:








Top 7 miles: 28388
Team miles: 50759


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> Some people did add some numbers today
> 
> Top 7:
> View attachment 663270
> ...


Uhhh&#8230; woops! I keep on forgetting to add mine. I wonder if it makes any difference if I add them now.

Aww phuck it-it's going to take me at least two hours to manually enter in all the data. If only I could just upload the .GPX files from my Garmin&#8230; yeah, that would be a timesaver. :nono: Anyway, here is my mileage/vertical footies for 2011:

Climbing Competition | Strava


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

*Fresh Meat!*

Newish commuter here. Just signed up. Avg daily commute 12mi round-trip 3-4x week.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Uhhh&#8230; woops! I keep on forgetting to add mine. I wonder if it makes any difference if I add them now.


it'll go to the the team totals...but 2011 data won't be updated


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I'm in for 2012 - if you'll have me.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't see an MTBR team yet under the 2012 challenge GreenlightRide


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

JordyB said:


> I don't see an MTBR team yet under the 2012 challenge GreenlightRide


turns out that some of our members are playing for another team on that challenge...I already sent a GL message to one of them...

I ask him to decide on one team but now I don't think that's the best Idea... do we really need to be on that challenge?

post your opinion guys


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

I guess not, we kinda blew away every other team last year, time to move on? Or split into regional MTBR teams?


----------

